# 2010 Summer Species Comp - BASS ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the official thread for entering your big bass into the 2010 Summer Species Comp. To qualify, bass must be caught within the comp period (1/12/2009 - 31/3/2010) and must be bigger than 40cm. Everyone who enters a fish is in with a chance to win a prize.

Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Bass entered must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device to clarify exact length (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2010..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO FULL AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS + 3 MONTHS MEMBERSHIP


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

ok i'll start the ball rolling!
Angler Name; swinger
Size of Fish;biger than my foot (aprox 31cm)
Location Caught; upper pine river
Tackle; pfleuger trion rod,2500 shimano sienna 8lb fireline +10lb vanish
Bait/Lure etc; popper (forgot brand)
Conditions; fine
Other; ?










ooppppps to small sorry!


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Name: Nick Toozoff
Date caught: 23/2/10.
Size: 43cm
Location: Duea river NSW
Tackle: 1-3kg custom rod, Penn affinity 1000 reel, 6lb Spiderwire stealth Camo braid, 15lb mono leader.
Lure: Pur/Blk Spinner bait of course
Conditions; Middle of day, high water flow post flood.










Cheers Nick.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Angler;Clarkey
Date;20/2/10
Size;42cm
Location;Coomera River
Tackle;2-5kg Gary Howard,Penn affinity,4lb crystal fire line,10lb Platypus stealth leader
Lure;Bassman 3/8 spinnerbait
Conditions;Late afternoon,cloudy
My paddle blade is 44cm long(that's what it's laying on)


----------

